# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل11/68 تجربی و رتبه 183 در کنکور 93 مثال نقضی آشکار بابت نگران نبودن از معدل

## Ultra

سلام دوستان 


میبینید که با این معدل افتضاح هم میشه به رتبه و دانشگاه خوب رسید
هرکس گفت نمیشه بزن تو دهنش
به فکر معدل نباشید 
اگر خوب تلاش کنید میشه کاستی های گذشته رو جبران کرد
ولی ما متاسفانه دنبال بهانه واسه کم کاری های خودمون هستیم

مهم همون تلاش خودمونه
یعنی همه چیز دست خودمونه

امیدوارم دیر نشه واسه جبران گذشته ها

شاد باشید

----------


## ASkonkur

درصدای ایشون زیاد هم بالا نیستا...مثلا ریاضی رو کم زدن....ولی خب رتبه خوبی اوردن...


منطقه چندن؟

----------


## khaan

درصد هاش در حد رتبه 500-600 کشور هست که رتبه 1400 رو کسب کرده. 
وقتی نمره 16 به اندازه نصف نمره 20 هم تراز کسب نمیکنه ( فایل ترازهای 92 رو قبلا قرار دادم ) نمیشه نگران معدل نبود. 
کسی میانگین نمرات نهاییش 11 باشه یعنی حداقل 20% از اون 25% تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو از دست داده.

----------


## Ritalin

درصد ادبیات و عربی؟
منطقه ؟
خیلی ممنون !

----------


## Ultra

> درصدای ایشون زیاد هم بالا نیستا...مثلا ریاضی رو کم زدن....ولی خب رتبه خوبی اوردن...
> 
> 
> منطقه چندن؟


منطقه 3




> درصد ادبیات و عربی؟
> منطقه ؟
> خیلی ممنون !


نمیدونم متاسفانه

----------


## Ultra

> درصد هاش در حد رتبه 500-600 کشور هست که رتبه 1400 رو کسب کرده. 
> وقتی نمره 16 به اندازه نصف نمره 20 هم تراز کسب نمیکنه ( فایل ترازهای 92 رو قبلا قرار دادم ) نمیشه نگران معدل نبود. 
> کسی میانگین نمرات نهاییش 11 باشه یعنی حداقل 20% از اون 25% تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو از دست داده.


شیخ گرامی
تاپیک رو منحرف نکن

اگر میخوای روحیه بقیه رو خراب کنی دیگه اینجا پست نذار

قرار نیست ایشون رتبه یک بشه

حرف من اینه که با اینکه ایشون تراز معدلش رو از دست داده 
ولی از 75 درصد کنکورش استفاده کرده و نتیجه گرفته

و اینکه معدل خراب آخر دنیا نیست

----------


## a.z.s

> شیخ گرامی
> تاپیک رو منحرف نکن
> 
> اگر میخوای روحیه بقیه رو خراب کنی دیگه اینجا پست نذار
> 
> قرار نیست ایشون رتبه یک بشه
> 
> حرف من اینه که با اینکه ایشون تراز معدلش رو از دست داده 
> ولی از 75 درصد کنکورش استفاده کرده و نتیجه گرفته
> ...


درصد ادبیات و عربیش که نیس

----------


## Ultra

> درصد ادبیات و عربیش که نیس


میتونید خودتون واسش نظر بذارید ازش بپرسید

ولی نسبت به درصد هاش تقریب بگیر

----------


## Pourya.sh

اقا به نظرات همدیگه احترام بگذاریم به هر حال نظره همه که نمیتونن بگن اره ..

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی پاتر

متاسفم ازینکه یه سریا بدون داشتن هیچ اطلاعاتی بلندگو مگیرن دستشون و اطلاعات الکی تحویل ملت میدن...
استارتر محترم معدل من 18.7 بود ترازم معدلم 7800 بود میدونی اصلا این ینی چی؟؟
معدل کنکورم 9947 بود ک تبدیلش کرده بود ب 9402...
شاید اصن دیپلمش مال ی رشته دیگه بوده و هزار دلیل دیگه...
چی بگم اخه...

----------


## Mr.Dr

با توجه به کارنامه های سایت کانون، رتبه 183 منطقه 3 سال 93 رشته تجربی میشه _1473_ کشوری  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## azar7592

دببنید کسی توی همه درسا از من پایین تر زده بود ولی الان داره شهید بهشتی مبخونه واسه نیم نمره معدل بیشتر.معدل خیلی خیلی مهمتر از اونچیزیه که فک میکنین.ببینی تو تجربی به طور میانگین 500 نفر هر سال فقط معدل 20 میگیرن.همه اینا هم رشته تاپ میخوان.تاز از امسال معدل پیشم لحاظه.حالا خودتون قضاوت کنین.حالا بماند که چقد توی امتحانای نهایی تقلب میکنن همون کسی هم که گفتم معدل نیم نمره بیشتر از من داشته با تقلب بوده .

----------


## azar7592

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> 
> میبینید که با این معدل افتضاح هم میشه به رتبه و دانشگاه خوب رسید
> هرکس گفت نمیشه بزن تو دهنش
> به فکر معدل نباشید 
> اگر خوب تلاش کنید میشه کاستی های گذشته رو جبران کرد
> ولی ما متاسفانه دنبال بهانه واسه کم کاری های خودمون هستیم
> 
> ...


بعدشم این 93 بوده.تاثیر مثبت داشته الان تاثیر مستقیم داره تازه پیشم هس

----------


## biology115

نابود کردن دانش آموزان رو با این ندونم کاریهاشون ...

----------


## khaan

> بعدشم این 93 بوده.تاثیر مثبت داشته الان تاثیر مستقیم داره تازه پیشم هس


93 هم تاثیر مستقیم داشت. تاثیر مثبت فقط از سال 88 تا 92 بود.

در مورد نظرتون در خصوص تاثیر نمرات دیپلم هم کاملا درست میفرمایید.  تراز درس شیمی3 امتحان نهایی سال 92  برای نمره 20 میشد 10 هزار و برای نمره 19 میشد 8 هزار ! یعنی حدود دو هزار نمره اختلاف در تراز. مشخصه که نمراتی مثل 11 و 12 و ... یک پنجم تراز رو هم نمیتونن کسب کنن.

----------


## azar7592

> نابود کردن دانش آموزان رو با این ندونم کاریهاشون ...


قبول دارم.عملا له کردن همه رو.با این کار سال به سال امار تقلب امتحانای نهایی بیشتر میشه.همه هم میگن همه میکنن منم میکنم پس رو فرهنگ بچه هایی که پسفردا مملتو میسازن تاثیر داره و عادت میکنن

----------


## biology115

> دببنید کسی توی همه درسا از من پایین تر زده بود ولی الان داره شهید بهشتی مبخونه واسه نیم نمره معدل بیشتر.معدل خیلی خیلی مهمتر از اونچیزیه که فک میکنین.ببینی تو تجربی به طور میانگین 500 نفر هر سال فقط معدل 20 میگیرن.همه اینا هم رشته تاپ میخوان.تاز از امسال معدل پیشم لحاظه.حالا خودتون قضاوت کنین.حالا بماند که چقد توی امتحانای نهایی تقلب میکنن همون کسی هم که گفتم معدل نیم نمره بیشتر از من داشته با تقلب بوده .



خداوکیلی من سر جلسه امتحانات نهایی دیدم دانش آموز با دانش آموز بغل 

دستیش 5 تا امتحان رو برگه عوضی کرده ...    :25:

----------


## mahdi2015

> 93 هم تاثیر مستقیم داشت. تاثیر مثبت فقط از سال 88 تا 92 بود.
> 
> در مورد نظرتون در خصوص تاثیر نمرات دیپلم هم کاملا درست میفرمایید.  تراز درس شیمی3 امتحان نهایی سال 92  برای نمره 20 میشد 10 هزار و برای نمره 19 میشد 8 هزار ! یعنی حدود دو هزار نمره اختلاف در تراز. مشخصه که نمراتی مثل 11 و 12 و ... یک پنجم تراز رو هم نمیتونن کسب کنن.


ببخشید ممنون میشم اگه لینک اون ترازایی که میگین رو بذارین

----------


## azar7592

> 93 هم تاثیر مستقیم داشت. تاثیر مثبت فقط از سال 88 تا 92 بود.
> 
> در مورد نظرتون در خصوص تاثیر نمرات دیپلم هم کاملا درست میفرمایید.  تراز درس شیمی3 امتحان نهایی سال 92  برای نمره 20 میشد 10 هزار و برای نمره 19 میشد 8 هزار ! یعنی حدود دو هزار نمره اختلاف در تراز. مشخصه که نمراتی مثل 11 و 12 و ... یک پنجم تراز رو هم نمیتونن کسب کنن.


ببخشید حواسم نبود.میخواستم بگم امسال پیش مثبته و از کنکور96مستقیمه.

----------


## azar7592

یه زمانی موسساتی که بچه های رو با یه جمله به قولی جذب میکردن میگفتن طرف با معدل 14 رسوندم به پزشکی شهید بهشتی و ...الان اینا جوکی بیشتر نیس


البته از این طرح ترمیم معدل چیزی نمیدونم .

----------


## biology115

> یه زمانی موسساتی که بچه های رو با یه جمله به قولی جذب میکردن میگفتن طرف با معدل 14 رسوندم به پزشکی شهید بهشتی و ...الان اینا جوکی بیشتر نیس
> 
> 
> البته از این طرح ترمیم معدل چیزی نمیدونم .


اینطور که معلومه این ترمیم به خرداد 96 هم نمیرسه ، چه برسه به 95 ...

----------


## khaan

> ببخشید ممنون میشم اگه لینک اون ترازایی که میگین رو بذارین


قبلا لینک فایل پی دی افش رو از سایت سازمان سنجش قرار دادم. این هم لینکش  http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=522 

اگر به صفحه اولش دقت بفرمایید نمره 19 از نمره 20  حدود 2000 نمره تراز کمتری داره. 
یعنی کسی در ورقه به اندازه 5 درصد(1نمره 1 20 نمره ممکن) نمره کمتری از رقیبش گرفته ولی در عمل حدود 19 درصد سوابق تحصیلیش از رقیبش کمتره

----------


## azar7592

من تازه اختصاصی ها رو همرو 20 شدم عمومی ها زید خوب نشدم..
بچه ها خلاصه واسه معدل خیلی تلاش کنین مخصوصا اگه پزشکی میخواد با این کاری که اینا کردن چن سال دیگه طرف با معدل 19 از خیر پزشکی باید بگذره

----------


## azar7592

بعدم گرفتن اون درصدا تو کنکور 93 کار زیاد سختی نبود.وجدانا کنکور 94 ده برابر سخت شده بود و اینطور که فک میکنم سال به سال سختر میشه

----------


## aCe

> قبلا لینک فایل پی دی افش رو از سایت سازمان سنجش قرار دادم. این هم لینکش  http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=522 
> 
> اگر به صفحه اولش دقت بفرمایید نمره 19 از نمره 20  حدود 2000 نمره تراز کمتری داره. 
> یعنی کسی در ورقه به اندازه 5 درصد(1نمره 1 20 نمره ممکن) نمره کمتری از رقیبش گرفته ولی در عمل حدود 19 درصد سوابق تحصیلیش از رقیبش کمتره


ببخشید جناب خان میشه بپرسم کسی که سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمش  تاثیر نداره کجای این تراز قرار میگیره ؟

----------


## azar7592

> ببخشید جناب خان میشه بپرسم کسی که سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمش  تاثیر نداره کجای این تراز قرار میگیره ؟


مگه داریم؟؟؟مگه میشه؟؟

----------


## aCe

> مگه داریم؟؟؟مگه میشه؟؟


آره داریم . خودم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## azar7592

> آره داریم . خودم


چیجوری؟منم میخوام ولی واقعا تاثیری نداره؟؟یعنی فقط درصدات حساب میشن؟؟بابا خوش به حالت اساسی

----------


## a.z.s

> ببخشید جناب خان میشه بپرسم کسی که سوابق تحصیلی دیپلمش  تاثیر نداره کجای این تراز قرار میگیره ؟


هیچ جا
اون کنکورش 100درصد حساب میسه

----------


## aCe

> چیجوری؟منم میخوام ولی واقعا تاثیری نداره؟؟یعنی فقط درصدات حساب میشن؟؟بابا خوش به حالت اساسی


نه بابا چی چی خوش بحالم اساسی من فارغ تحصیل فنی ام وقتی میشینم پای درس مثلا زیست تجربی نمیتونم درک ـش کنم با اینکه دوست دارم ولی چون پایه ام تجربی نبوده درک نمیکنم  :Y (672):

----------


## biology115

> هیچ جا
> اون کنکورش 100درصد حساب میسه


خب احتمالا دیپلم قبل سال 84 داره ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟

----------


## aCe

> یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟


همون 5 درصده

----------


## ehsan7777777

> نه بابا چی چی خوش بحالم اساسی من فارغ تحصیل فنی ام وقتی میشینم پای درس مثلا زیست تجربی نمیتونم درک ـش کنم با اینکه دوست دارم ولی چون پایه ام تجربی نبوده درک نمیکنم


سلام ...

شما حتما کاردانی فنی یااحتمالا کارشناسی فنی دارین که میخواین کنکور تجربی امتحان بدین . درسته ...؟؟؟؟؟

یا شایدم رفتین و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتین.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آخه تا اونجایی که من می دونم با دیپلم فنی و کاردانش نمیشه کنکور نظری رو داد........درسته ....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> همون 5 درصده


کمترنمیشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aCe

> سلام ...
> 
> شما حتما کاردانی فنی یااحتمالا کارشناسی فنی دارین که میخواین کنکور تجربی امتحان بدین . درسته ...؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> یا شایدم رفتین و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتین.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> آخه تا اونجایی که من می دونم با دیپلم فنی و کاردانش نمیشه کنکور نظری رو داد........درسته ....؟؟؟؟؟


بله درسته مدرک فنی دارم

نه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نگرفتم مدرک خودم معادل ـشه
نه با دیپلمش نمیشه کنکور داد حتما باید کاردانی به بالا داشته باشید که اونم کمتر 2 سال نمیشه گرفت  :Y (595):

----------


## ehsan7777777

> یک سوال کسی که پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشته باشه وبخادکنکورتجربی بده.این 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی واسش میشه چنددرصد؟


همون طور که می دونین نمرات پیش دانشگاهی مربوط به اون 4 درس نهایی ، به صورت درس به درس توی تراز دروس کنکور اثر می ذاره......

خوب چون شما پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشتین و تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم چون چهار درس نهایی پیش تجربی، دروس زیست و فیزیک و ادبیات و دینی هستش ، پس شما فقط تاثیر 5 درصد *مثبت* نمره ی نهایی زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو واسه تراز زیست کنکور تجربی تون ندارین ......(چون اصلا شما این درس رو واسه پیش دانشگاهی نداشتین و  امتحان ندادین...)

ولی تاثیر 5 درصد *مثبت* اون سه تا درس دیگه رو روی دروس کنکورتون هر کدوم به صورت مجزا دارین......
ولی خوب اگه پیش دانشگاهی تجربی داشتین واسه کنکور تجربی* امسال* بهتر بود، چون تاثیر اون 4 تا درس ، امسال فقط به صورت تاثیر مثبت هست .....

یعنی بعد از مشخص شدن عملکرد شما در کنکور ، اگر نمرات اون دروس به نفعتون باشه واستون اعمال می کنن ولی اگه به ضررتون باشه ، واستون اعمال نمی شه .....

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> همون طور که می دونین نمرات پیش دانشگاهی مربوط به اون 4 درس نهایی ، به صورت درس به درس توی تراز دروس کنکور اثر می ذاره......
> 
> خوب چون شما پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی داشتین و تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم چون چهار درس نهایی پیش تجربی، دروس زیست و فیزیک و ادبیات و دینی هستش ، پس شما فقط تاثیر 5 درصد *مثبت* نمره ی نهایی زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو واسه تراز زیست کنکور تجربی تون ندارین ......(چون اصلا شما این درس رو واسه پیش دانشگاهی نداشتین و  امتحان ندادین...)
> 
> ولی تاثیر 5 درصد *مثبت* اون سه تا درس دیگه رو روی دروس کنکورتون هر کدوم به صورت مجزا دارین......
> ولی خوب اگه پیش دانشگاهی تجربی داشتین واسه کنکور تجربی* امسال* بهتر بود، چون تاثیر اون 4 تا درس ، امسال فقط به صورت تاثیر مثبت هست .....
> 
> یعنی بعد از مشخص شدن عملکرد شما در کنکور ، اگر نمرات اون دروس به نفعتون باشه واستون اعمال می کنن ولی اگه به ضررتون باشه ، واستون اعمال نمی شه .....


منظورمن ازاین سوال ایی که کسی که دپلم ریاضی داشته باشه ذاشته باشه وکنکورتجربی بده تاثیرمعدل سوم 18درصد.حالااین تاثیرمعدل پیش کمترنمیشه مثل معدل سوم؟

----------


## khaan

> منظورمن ازاین سوال ایی که کسی که دپلم ریاضی داشته باشه ذاشته باشه وکنکورتجربی بده تاثیرمعدل سوم 18درصد.حالااین تاثیرمعدل پیش کمترنمیشه مثل معدل سوم؟


در مورد تفاوت درصد تاثثیر در پیش دانشگاهی فعلا چیزی گفته نشده شاید در ادامه در پیک سنجش نوشته بشه. 
احتمال داره پیش دانشگاهی های غیرمرتبط اصلا تاثیر داده نشن.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> در مورد تفاوت درصد تاثثیر در پیش دانشگاهی فعلا چیزی گفته نشده شاید در ادامه در پیک سنجش نوشته بشه. 
> احتمال داره پیش دانشگاهی های غیرمرتبط اصلا تاثیر داده نشن.


خداازدهنت بشنوه

----------


## ehsan7777777

> منظورمن ازاین سوال ایی که کسی که دپلم ریاضی داشته باشه ذاشته باشه وکنکورتجربی بده تاثیرمعدل سوم 18درصد.حالااین تاثیرمعدل پیش کمترنمیشه مثل معدل سوم؟


ببین دوست عزیز 

تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم ، تاثیر نمره ی نهایی هر درس داخل درس مرتبط کنکور، به اندازه ی 25 درصده.....حالا میخواد شما مثلا دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی و بخوای کنکور ریاضی بدی یا اینکه بخوای کنکور تجربی بدی.....

اون چیزی که باعث شده سازمان سنجش ، داخل اون جداولش (که اتفاقا منم اونا رو دیدم )، بیاد واعلام کنه که مثلا اگر کسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده ،.تقریبا تاثیر دروس نهایی اش میشه 18 درصد ، به این خاطر هست که اون اومده میانگین تاثیر دروس رو گفته ...

یعنی چون داخل دیپلم ریاضی ، ما دو  تا درس زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی رو نداریم ، و باقی دروس یا مشترک هستند و یا مرتبط، به خاطر نبودن این دو درس در دیپلم ریاضی ، تاثیر 25 درصدی این دو  درس بر روی تراز دروس زیست و زمین شناسی کنکور تجربی حذف شده و در نتیجه باحذف تاثیر این دو درس در کنکور تجربی ، میزان تاثیر دیپلم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی تقریبا برابر با 18 درصد ونه 25 درصد شده .....(یعنی با اینکه هر درس مرتبط تاثیر 25 درصدی خودشو می ذاره ولی به دلیل نبودن درس زیست و زمین شناسی در دیپلم ریاضی ،تاثیر این دو درس حذف شده و نهایتا باعث کمتر شدن تاثیر کل دیپلم ریاضی بر کنکور تجربی می شه...)

درسته که تاثیر نمرات نهایی به صورت درس به درس هست ، ولی اون چیزی که در انتهای اون جداول به عنوان تاثیر دیپ ریاضی روی کنکور تجربی نوشته شده ، در حقیقت تاثیر کل دروس دیپلم ریاضی روی تراز دروس کنکور تجربی هست......

ولی بعضیا این رو اشتباه متوجه می شن و فکر می کنن مثلا نمره ی شیمی دیپلم ریاضی بر روی تراز درس شیمی کنکور تجربی به اندازه 18 درصد تاثیر گذاره ، در صورتیکه همچین چیزی اصلا خلاف عقل و منطق هست ........
اصلا خود شما قضاوت کن.....
وقتی که تمام دروس عمومی و درس شیمی دقیقا از نظر مطالب داخل رشته ریاضی و تجربی ،یکی هست ، خوب اونوقت چه دلیلی داره که میزان تاثیرشون توی کنکور تجربی و ریاضی متفاوت باشه......

به هر صورت من نظرمو گفتم......
امیدوارم که به کارتون خورده باشه .....
موفق باشی.....

----------


## ThePriNcE

آقا تا میتونید زیست و شیمیتون رو  قوی کنید خیلی روش وقت بذارید،مخصوصا شیمی
کسای که معدل پایین دارن زیست و شیمی برگ برندشونه، مثلا هر کدوم  بالای 60 هرچند ساده نیست ولی امکان پذیره

----------


## lightning

[QUOTE=ehsan7777777;702071]ببین دوست عزیز 

تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم ، تاثیر نمره ی نهایی هر درس داخل درس مرتبط کنکور، به اندازه ی 25 درصده.....حالا میخواد شما مثلا دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی و بخوای کنکور ریاضی بدی یا اینکه بخوای کنکور تجربی بدی.....

اون چیزی که باعث شده سازمان سنجش ، داخل اون جداولش (که اتفاقا منم اونا رو دیدم )، بیاد واعلام کنه که مثلا اگر کسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده ،.تقریبا تاثیر دروس نهایی اش میشه 18 درصد ، به این خاطر هست که اون اومده میانگین تاثیر دروس رو گفته ...

یعنی چون داخل دیپلم ریاضی ، ما دو  تا درس زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی رو نداریم ، و باقی دروس یا مشترک هستند و یا مرتبط، به خاطر نبودن این دو درس در دیپلم ریاضی ، تاثیر 25 درصدی این دو  درس بر روی تراز دروس زیست و زمین شناسی کنکور تجربی حذف شده و در نتیجه باحذف تاثیر این دو درس در کنکور تجربی ، میزان تاثیر دیپلم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی تقریبا برابر با 18 درصد ونه 25 درصد شده .....(یعنی با اینکه هر درس مرتبط تاثیر 25 درصدی خودشو می ذاره ولی به دلیل نبودن درس زیست و زمین شناسی در دیپلم ریاضی ،تاثیر این دو درس حذف شده و نهایتا باعث کمتر شدن تاثیر کل دیپلم ریاضی بر کنکور تجربی می شه...)

درسته که تاثیر نمرات نهایی به صورت درس به درس هست ، ولی اون چیزی که در انتهای اون جداول به عنوان تاثیر دیپ ریاضی روی کنکور تجربی نوشته شده ، در حقیقت تاثیر کل دروس دیپلم ریاضی روی تراز دروس کنکور تجربی هست......

ولی بعضیا این رو اشتباه متوجه می شن و فکر می کنن مثلا نمره ی شیمی دیپلم ریاضی بر روی تراز درس شیمی کنکور تجربی به اندازه 18 درصد تاثیر گذاره ، در صورتیکه همچین چیزی اصلا خلاف عقل و منطق هست ........
اصلا خود شما قضاوت کن.....
وقتی که تمام دروس عمومی و درس شیمی دقیقا از نظر مطالب داخل رشته ریاضی و تجربی ،یکی هست ، خوب اونوقت چه دلیلی داره که میزان تاثیرشون توی کنکور تجربی و ریاضی متفاوت باشه......

به هر صورت من نظرمو گفتم......
امیدوارم که به کارتون خورده باشه .....
موفق باشی.....[/QUOTE





شما مطمئنی خودت پرسیدی ؟ فکرنکنم اینطورباشها

----------


## Ultra

قصد من از ایجاد این تاپیک فقط این بود که بگم :
گذشته هر اتفاقی که افتاده رو بندازیم دور

اگر یه اشتباهی کردی و ضررش رو هم باید متقبل بشی

اما قرار نیست از اون اشتباه بهانه بسازی واسه تنبلی کردن و میدون رو خالی کنی 

و اگر معدلت خراب شده با قصه خوردن چیزی حل نمیشه و اشتباه بدتر از اون اینه که بگی معدلم خراب شده پس قبول نمیشم و درس هم نمیخونم
الان تنها راه جبران استفاده از اون 75 درصد باقیمونده هست

درسته سخته 
ولی اگر رشته و دانشگاه خوب میخوای باید تلاش کنی
امسال باید هم واسه کنکور تلاش کنی+تلاش هایی که سال سوم باید واسه امتحانات نهایی میکردی و نکردی

اما دوستان عزیز
یکی شون میگه طبق کارنامه های کانون منو اون بنده خدا درحال ترویج دروغ هستیم
یکی میگه اطلاعات الکی تحویل ملت نده
یکی با فرمول محاسبه تراز سعی در اثبات بی ارزش بودن اون کارنامه داره
یکی میگه نیم نمره معدل بالاتر من رتبه اول کنکور شد

میخواین یه مثال دیگه بزنم؟
معدل 10/76 و رتبه 71 درحال حاضر دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هستن
میتونید توی صحبت های ایمان سرور پور در تاریخ هفتم آذر ماه این بیانات رو مشاهده کنید

اما دوست داریم طرف مقابل رو بی ارزش کنیم و خودمون رو با شخصیت و کاردان

ما مردم وقتی یه موضوع مطرح میشه به مفهومش کاری نداریم
سعی میکنیم یه چیزی پیدا کنیم درباره حرفش که با همون بزنیم دهنشو خورد کنیم
کلا تاپیک به حاشیه رفت

من گفته بودم دیگه انجمن نمیام
امروز اومدم یه امیدی به بعضی از افراد بدم که ...
بیخیال


قول میدم دیگه تا کنکور نیام ولی بعد از کنکور میام و یه کارنامه واقعی بهتون نشون میدم
که خیلی از شبهات رو برطرف میکنه

خداحافظ

----------


## alisto

> ببین دوست عزیز 
> 
> تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم ، تاثیر نمره ی نهایی هر درس داخل درس مرتبط کنکور، به اندازه ی 25 درصده.....حالا میخواد شما مثلا دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشی و بخوای کنکور ریاضی بدی یا اینکه بخوای کنکور تجربی بدی.....
> 
> اون چیزی که باعث شده سازمان سنجش ، داخل اون جداولش (که اتفاقا منم اونا رو دیدم )، بیاد واعلام کنه که مثلا اگر کسی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده ،.تقریبا تاثیر دروس نهایی اش میشه 18 درصد ، به این خاطر هست که اون اومده میانگین تاثیر دروس رو گفته ...
> 
> یعنی چون داخل دیپلم ریاضی ، ما دو  تا درس زمین شناسی و زیست شناسی رو نداریم ، و باقی دروس یا مشترک هستند و یا مرتبط، به خاطر نبودن این دو درس در دیپلم ریاضی ، تاثیر 25 درصدی این دو  درس بر روی تراز دروس زیست و زمین شناسی کنکور تجربی حذف شده و در نتیجه باحذف تاثیر این دو درس در کنکور تجربی ، میزان تاثیر دیپلم ریاضی در کنکور تجربی تقریبا برابر با 18 درصد ونه 25 درصد شده .....(یعنی با اینکه هر درس مرتبط تاثیر 25 درصدی خودشو می ذاره ولی به دلیل نبودن درس زیست و زمین شناسی در دیپلم ریاضی ،تاثیر این دو درس حذف شده و نهایتا باعث کمتر شدن تاثیر کل دیپلم ریاضی بر کنکور تجربی می شه...)
> 
> درسته که تاثیر نمرات نهایی به صورت درس به درس هست ، ولی اون چیزی که در انتهای اون جداول به عنوان تاثیر دیپ ریاضی روی کنکور تجربی نوشته شده ، در حقیقت تاثیر کل دروس دیپلم ریاضی روی تراز دروس کنکور تجربی هست......
> ...



دوست عزيز حرف شما اشتباهست... فرمول محاسبه نمره کل به شرح زير است..
*
نمره کل داوطلب در زيرگروه الف با احتساب سوابق تحصيلي= x (نمره کل سوابق تحصيلي داوطلب در زيرگروه الف)+ (1 منهي x) (نمره کل داوطلب در زير گروه الف)

*درواقع اصلا تاثير درس به درس در کنکور وجود نداره و در واقع *تراز معدل با تراز آزمون جمع ميشه البته با ضريب مشخص* که نوع ديپلم مشخص ميکنه.(همون x)

----------


## Fatemeh76

*فقط درصد فقط درصد...* :Yahoo (5): 
*معدل کیلویی چند...* :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ritalin

> متاسفم ازینکه یه سریا بدون داشتن هیچ اطلاعاتی بلندگو مگیرن دستشون و اطلاعات الکی تحویل ملت میدن...
> استارتر محترم معدل من 18.7 بود ترازم معدلم 7800 بود میدونی اصلا این ینی چی؟؟
> معدل کنکورم 9947 بود ک تبدیلش کرده بود ب 9402...
> شاید اصن دیپلمش مال ی رشته دیگه بوده و هزار دلیل دیگه...
> چی بگم اخه...


دیپلم ایشون  تجربی!

----------

